# Schmeckt Rapfen????



## C.K. (1. Juli 2003)

Kleine Frage an Euch alle: 

Wir haben bei uns im Gewässer viele Rapfen. Schmecken die?? Möchte das unbedingt vorher wissen, bevor ich sie gezielt beangle? Wie siehts mit Gräten aus??


----------



## Noob-Flyer (1. Juli 2003)

Hi,

soweit ich mich erinneren kann, sollen Rapfen nicht besonders als Speisefisch taugen!
Aber essen kann man ja fast alles :q 

TL
Noob-Flyer


----------



## hannes-fce (1. Juli 2003)

hallo c.k.
also mir schmecken die teile überhaupt nicht, und gräten haben die auch ne masse. hatte mal einen gebraten, kann sein das sie anders zubereitet besser schmecken, keine ahnung, jedenfalls macht der fisch an der angel richtig spass.
gruss hannes


----------



## Hummer (1. Juli 2003)

Der Rapfen ist der grätenreichste Fisch, den Du in unseren Gefilden fangen kannst.

Sein Fleisch schmeckt nicht schlecht, die Rückenfilets (da sind nicht so viele Gräten drin) großer Fische kannst Du filetieren und braten. Ansonsten mach Fischbuletten draus.

Petri

Hummer


----------

